# Daewoo xg-726



## sangrejar8 (Jul 13, 2012)

miren necesito el diagrama del minicomponente Daewoo xg-726 tuvo una falla en el audio y necesito ese diagrama para darle reparación, por favor si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria 
gracias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

cuando no se consigue el diagramas puedes guiarte por la hoja de datos del ic de salida



proba si esta aquí http://www.nodevice.es/manual/Daewoo.html


----------



## sangrejar8 (Jul 13, 2012)

pues ya busque y no lo encontre, anteriormente ya lo habia checado en ese sirio, pero gracias.
haber si alguien lo tiene por hay que me lo pase  porque he checado en tiendas de electronica y no lo tienen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2013)

en estos otros link intentaste?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 9, 2013)

Aca te mando el diagrama


----------

